# tout de même



## elquetedije

he traducido la siguiente frase: _vous n'allez tout de même pas profiter de sa mort pour revenir fouiller dans nos affaires!_
del siguiente modo: _no irá a aprovecharse de su muerte para revolver otra vez en nuestros asuntos!_

¿es correcto o puede/debe traducirse de otro modo?


----------



## Capy

A mí no me gusta demasiado lo de "revolver", otra opción:

¡No irá a aprovecharse de su muerte para venir, de nuevo, a husmear en nuestros asuntos!

o

¡No irá a aprovecharse de su muerte para volver a husmear en nuestros asuntos!

Seguro que alguien puede darte alguna mejor


----------



## elquetedije

Gracias Capy, me gusta mucho más la tuya, así que me quedo con ella.


----------



## anna82

Me quedó claro que la expresión "y mettre du sien" significa: hay que esforzarse o hay que hacer un esfuerzo.
Pero, en este caso, cómo traduces?
"Y mettre du sien mais pas trop tout de même".
Aquí mi dificultad es con la frase completa.
De antemano, gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

"Hay que poner algo de su parte, pero, vamos, sin pasarse/no tanto/no demasiado/sin exagerar."

Sería algo por el estilo.

Besos


----------



## anna82

Idola! Gracias!!!
Anna


----------



## marine71

Nueva pregunta​ 
j'ai essayé de traduire ces phrases, merci de m'indiquer si elles sont correctes.
***
2/ Hier les techniciens ont tout de même obtenu une augmentation répondant à leur revendication.
==> _Ayer los tecnicos han obtenido de todos modos un aumento respondiendo a su reivindicacion._

Hilo dividido y modificado.
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## chics

Con "ayer" debes poner siempre el pasado perfecto (obtuvieron) y no el indefinido (han obtenido --> hoy, esta semana, este año).

_Augmentation_ = aumento de salario, nosotros no damos por hecho que es lo que nos van a aumentar...

El _tout de même_ me parece un poco extraño aquí, ya que obtienen lo que querían ¿no? Y supongo que es una frase suelta sin contexto. No sé si puede significar algo más que una contraposición... Una corrección muy corregible aún, entones, podría ser algo así:

_Ayer los técnicos obtuvieron de todos modos un aumento salarial como respuesta a su reivindicación._


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

_Tout de même_ (= quand même) indica aquí que no obtuvieron la satisfacción de todas sus reivindicaciones. Es neutro o es una crítica.
_Tout de même_ (= de même) indica que este aumento lo obtuvieron de la misma manera que en otras ocasiones previas.

4 interpretaciones distintas para una sola frase (Y puede que haya más en las que no caiga): CONTEXTO.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## ed-hipo

otra posibilidad  : a pesar de todo, finalmente


----------



## anasusa

Nueva pregunta​ 
Hola, alguien me puede traducir "tout de même tout" en la frase:
Guide national, nous accompgnera tout de même tout au long du circuit.

¿Puede ser: "nos acompañará siempre el mismo (guía) a lo largo del circuito?


----------



## imara

"tout de même" significa "sin embargo", "de todas maneras". Mira aquí http://www.wordreference.com/fres/même
"tout au long du circuit": "a lo largo de todo el circuito"
Así, "...nos acompañará de todas maneras a lo largo de todo el circuito"
saludos


----------



## yserien

A pesar de todo ,el guía nacional nos acompañará durante todo el circuito.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

No estoy segura de que aquí el _tout de même_ signifique _a pesar de todo / de todas maneras_. Vamos que no me cuadra en un folleto publicitario que es lo que parece ser.

Nos haría falta la frase anterior. Vislumbro que el guía u otra persona hará algo y *de la misma manera* el guía acompañará al turista.

Au revoir, hasta leugo


----------



## esseiro

tout de même : lo traducirîa por "no obstante, la guía..." o "sea lo que sea, la guía "..

"de toute manière = de toute façon = quoi qu'il en soit = quand même = quand bien même = cependant... "malgré tout" es un poco más fuerte y tiene una idea de oposición...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Si fuese como dice *Martine* (_de la misma manera_), en francés hubiesen dicho *nous accompagnera de même*, sin el *tout* detrás del verbo.

La única forma de entender el texto es que el guía, pese a que sólo haya sido contratado para una parte del recorrido, les acompañará en el resto del circuito. Entonces sí que procederían los sin embargo, los de todas maneras, los a pesar de todo y los no obstante.


----------



## anasusa

Gracias a todos creo que ya puedo interpretarlo. Lo mas aproximado es "de todas maneras". A ver que os parece. Os escribo el texto entero para que salgais de algunas dudas creadas por falta de contexto.
"Donc, à chaque ville, on récupère un nouveau guide tandis que celui de Pekin, guide national, nous accompagnera tout de même tout a long du circuit.


----------



## maximogoleador

Nueva pregunta​ 
Buenas tardes a todos,
Tengo que traducir la siguiente frase del francés al español y tengo dificultades para poder traducir "reste tout de même". La frase reza de la siguiente manera: La premiére reste tout de même l'une des caractéristiques de la vie parasitaire. Esta frase viene después de dar dos posibilidades de transmisión de las poblaciones de parasitos.
Mucho sabría agradecerles si me ayudan con una posible respuesta.


----------



## yserien

Sigue siendo.
Continúa siendo, sin embargo..
No se te escapará la responsabilidad que acarrea dar soluciones sobre todo tratándose de una traducción de cierta importancia. Mira a ver si mis versiones encajan en el contexto.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Muy cerca de lo que propone Yserien, pero con un pequeño matiz:

Tout de même = a pesar de todo, no obstante...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Yolita

Tal vez... "la primera, sin embargo / no obstante / a pesar de todo sigue siendo /continúa siendo...


----------



## maximogoleador

Hola,
Escribo para agradecerles por la ayuda que me han brindado. Sin lugar a dudas han aclarado la duda que tenia con respecto a esta frase, ya que no estaba seguro si la misma daba el sentido de continuidad o, por el contrario daba sentido de estar fija (es decir, es la única que se escoge).
Muchas gracias.


----------



## valdo

Nueva pregunta​ 
Hola amigos,
Pueden decirme, por favor, como se traduce esta frase en el siguiente texto:

_ -Estaba muy resfriado -dijo Hércules Poirot-. E, indudablemente, a pesar de los medicamentos de que dispongo aquí, a mano, habría terminado, probablemente, por contagiarme su constipado. Es mejor que no venga. *Tout de méme* -añadió con un suspiro- eso significa que me espera una velada terriblemente aburrida. _

Desde ya muchas gracias,


----------



## Tina.Irun

Sería  "sin embargo" aunque yo dejaría "tout-de-même" en francés 
ya que define muy bien a este detective belga (que j'adore).


----------



## valdo

Muchas gracias, Tina....


----------



## valdo

Nueva pregunta​ 
Hola amigos,
Quisiera preguntarles lo que quiere decir esta frase en el siguiente texto:

_- Sí, sí; ya sé que es usted muy moderna y que usa libremente en público las _
_palabras más desagradables que puede encontrar en el diccionario, que es usted una profesional y que está completamente desinhibida. *Tout de même*, se lo repito, tiene __los mismos rasgos que su madre y su abuela. Todavía es usted la misma señorita __inglesa ruborosa. ¡Aunque ya no se ruborice!_


Tal vez - "sin embargo".......?

Desde ya muchas gracias,


----------



## Tina.Irun

Creo que pueden encajar bien:
A pesar de todo, no obstante, se lo repito,...


----------



## Isaengend*

Bonjour! 
J'ai trouvé cette expression dans une texte, c'est une extracte de l'intervention du porte-parole du gouvernement israélien qui répondait aux questions de Jean-Michel Aphatie ce matin (vous pouvez le trouver aussi dans rtl.fr) 

*le contexte est ce-ci:*

*Vous avez dit, Avi Pazner, au début de votre réponde : "J'espère qu'ils ont compris la leçon." 1.300 morts, c'est beaucoup tout de même, non ?


Est-ce que ça veut dire 'est-ce que vous êtes d'accord?' ?
:S

Mercy beaucoup!
*


----------



## Yul

Bonjour Isaenged*

C'est beaucoup, tout de même! : c'est un grand nombre de morts après tout (quand on y pense).

Yul


----------



## Isaengend*

Merci Yul!


----------



## Almudena__

Hola, alguien puede ayudarme con esta frase??? m¡Muchas gracias de antemano!

*Un porte parole du groupe a tout de même nuancé les propos de son avocat en soulignant* que "c'est l'une des taches les plus compliqués...

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## aztlaniano

De todas formas, no obstante, sin embargo, aun así, de todos modos.


----------



## MVM1912

chics said:


> Con "ayer" debes poner siempre el pasado perfecto (obtuvieron) y no el indefinido (han obtenido --> hoy, esta semana, este año)_._



*Cuidado, * *"obtuvieron"* *no es pasado perfecto, sino indefinido.  *El pasado perfecto es "han obtenido"


----------



## DOBRA

Bonsoir à tous!

Malgré avoir lu les fils concérnants à _tout de même_, je n'arrive pas à saisir sa signification dans la phrase que je vais vous exposer à continuation. Celle-ci se trouve dans un article d'un hebdomadaire satirique-politique qui traite sur Marine Le Pen et le refus du Conseil constitutionnel de lui rembourser un demi-million de diverses factures.

"Proche du peuple et toujours les mains propres, Marine Le Pen s'est _tout de même_ pris une volée de la part du Conseil constitutionnel lors de l'examen de ses comptes de campagne".

Grâce à ce que j'ai lu dans le fil, je suppose que tout de même introduit une opposition, pouvant le traduire comme _sin embargo, _parmi d'autres, cependant j'ai toujours des problèmes avec ce type de constructions françaises.

Par conséquent, je traduirait la phrase comme _"(...)sin embargo o pese a esto se ha llevado tortas de(...)"_.

J'ai besoin de votre aide. Il y a quelque chose que ne me cadre pas. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Dobra:

Sí, "tout de même" es sinónimo de "pourtant", "malgré tout", etc.

Lo más probable es que te quede mejor en español empezar la frase por esta expresión (A pesar de que Marine Le Pen es....., recibió...). O algo por el estilo, a ver qué tal te va así.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ThisIsWhoIAm

¡Hola! 

He estado leyendo los demás ejemplos de este hilo para 'tout de même', pero no me ha solucionado mi duda. 
Mi frase es la siguiente: "Le point névralgique des manifestations *s'est tout de même concentré* au centre ville et devant les institutions gouvernementales".

¿El sentido aquí puede ser recalcar que las manifestaciones se producían en el centro de la ciudad y delante de las instituciones del gobierno? No le encuentro otro sentido. Si es así ¿podría traducirse por algo como "El punto neurálgico de las manifestaciones se concentró *totalmente/completamente* en el centro de la ciudad y delante de las instituciones del gobierno"?

Gracias,
ThisIsWhoIAm.


----------



## aztlaniano

ThisIsWhoIAm said:


> Mi frase es la siguiente: "Le point névralgique des manifestations *s'est tout de même concentré* au centre ville et devant les institutions gouvernementales".


Aun así, a pesar de algo anterior.


----------



## MVM1912

aztlaniano said:


> Aun así, a pesar de algo anterior.



Quizá pudiera traducurse aquí por la locución "en cualquier caso"  

Saludos


----------

